# Addiidas Tour 360 4.0 WD



## Steve King (Jan 7, 2012)

*Golf Shoes*

I recently decided to try out some Addidas Tour 360's

I have to say I was really surprised and impressed how they fared.  

The grass was damp,tee boxes a little cut up but the stability and comfort was excellent.

Like wearing slippers but providing great grip for better ground force

I paid Â£69.99 and they're easily better than some shoes I've paid Â£100+ for

Highly recommended


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2012)

How did you find the sizing (and width) compared to other brands?


----------



## chris661 (Jan 7, 2012)

Region3 said:



			How did you find the sizing (and width) compared to other brands?
		
Click to expand...

I found them to be a size smaller and a touch narrower (in fj 8W but needed a 9) when I had them before the heel wore away in the three pairs  I hope yours dont suffer the same fate.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 7, 2012)

Enjoy your six weeks maximum of waterproof shoes. Nothing surer that Adidas shoes leaking other than rain in Scotland!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Enjoy your six weeks maximum of waterproof shoes. Nothing surer that Adidas shoes leaking other than rain in Scotland!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I even got that long


----------



## Steve King (Jan 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I found them to be a size smaller and a touch narrower (in fj 8W but needed a 9) when I had them before the heel wore away in the three pairs  I hope yours dont suffer the same fate.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I didn't pay much attention to the sizing...

I had my feet measured in the store...I am a size 10  - so I tried a 10 with a wide fit...they were good to go.

Same with my other shoes, I picked the ones that I liked and then hoped there are some to fit.

It's the same with most clothes & shoes though, different manufacturers have different sizing...just get measured up.


----------



## Steve King (Jan 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Enjoy your six weeks maximum of waterproof shoes. Nothing surer that Adidas shoes leaking other than rain in Scotland!
		
Click to expand...




chris661 said:



			I don't think I even got that long 

Click to expand...

That's interesting Fellas...I didn't know that was the case with Addidas.

I guess time will tell...and to be fair first impressions were good so if it is the case I'm happy to use them for summer golf and have some others for trudging in the winter


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had a pair of these for around 4 months now and I love them. A few people have mentioned about the heel plate wearing, the best way to stop that is to stick some duct tape in the heel area to stop it waring away. You may have to change it every 4 or 5 round but it saves the shoe.

As for being waterproof, I have played in a few torrential downpours and my feet have stayed dry as a bone, whereas with my Nike Air Tour Saddles they would get wet walking through damp rough.

Just look after them and I'm sure they will treat you well!!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 9, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I have had a pair of these for around 4 months now and I love them. A few people have mentioned about the heel plate wearing, the best way to stop that is to stick some duct tape in the heel area to stop it waring away. You may have to change it every 4 or 5 round but it saves the shoe.
		
Click to expand...

Paying 100 squids for a pair of shoes and putting duct tape on them is the last thing I would be prepared to do. If everybody that had a problem with them sent them back then maybe adidas would do something about it. It is nothing short of scandalous that this problem happened repeatedly.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Paying 100 squids for a pair of shoes and putting duct tape on them is the last thing I would be prepared to do. If everybody that had a problem with them sent them back then maybe adidas would do something about it. It is nothing short of scandalous that this problem happened repeatedly.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, not right, but i still seem to find myself owning 3 pairs. one I have had for about 18 mnths and they are pretty worn out, heel gel worn away but still feel okay, I just use these for range/practice now (but they are still very much waterproof.)

2nd pair i picked up for Â£80 in a sale in September, probably worn for 20/25 rounds and still in great condition etc. And one new pair I picked up in the sales for Â£55 to wear later this year.

What I have found is you can get an uber-long lasting pair of shoes - I have had some Eccos for around 5 years that are still okay, but they are not that comfortable and take ages to break in.

Or you get a balance - quite comfy and decent life span which i would say would be the Footjoy dryjoys I have had.

Or these Adidas which I find extremely comfortable and with some good care you will get a season out of.

I guess it depends, no 1 for me is comfort over long lasting and the fact you can pick them up for 50/60 quid is a good buy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a pair of addidas golf shoes. Not this model though. So far they are waterproof.

What I did find though, was that the gel insole they have inside is terrible. It allowed my feet to move up and down as I walked, which gave me blisters quite badly. I have replaced the insoles with something firmer, and they now fit no problems. Very comfortable shoes. Can't see why they put those stupid insoles in there to start with. If it didn't wear my heal out, it would have worn out the back of the shoe.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2012)

Have two pairs of the Tour 360's and find them very comfortable and have not had any problems with them. Lovely shoe.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wouldnt have a pair given there pony heels wear out and are as waterproof as a sieve


----------

